# experience with Rhodesian ridgebacks?



## dee0486 (Aug 24, 2007)

HI everyone,

My boyfriend is thinking about getting a rhodesian ridgeback based on what he's read about them online and the pictures he saw. Just wanted to see if anyone has had any experience with these dogs and what your opinions are of them.

This will be my boyfriends 2'nd dog, he currently has a mini pinture that is 7 months old. Any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

They are beautiful. But strong willed and shouldn't be used in protection or schutzhund. Obedience and tracking are great. We have 4 of them at our club.


----------



## megaren586 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi. I currently have one 2.5 year old RR. I think they're fantastic dogs! They are active, but not near as active as a GSD. They also cannot be trusted off leash...they will run after anything (including leaves!). They are intelligent, but not as eager to please as a GSD. I've had a few in my life, and they all seem to be most interested in FOOD, sleeping, and being pet. They are generally healthy, hardy dogs. Anything else you want to know, let me know!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

where as with alot of breeds i read the descriptions and in actuality the dogs vary from that... with rhodies ive found everything ive read to be pretty accurate. they arent for first time dog owners, and when statements like that are made, i wouldnt really count min pins as having much dog experience. rhodies can be very stubborn, and very independent. they are devoted to their families and not insanely social. 

as with most breeds - you have to put in tons of work the first year to determine what you're going to live with the next 12+ years.

i know several people with rhodies, but all of them have had either alot of exp with rhodies or with other similar breeds. the girls ive founds to be more shy and reserved than the males. i havent met an aggressive one yet.

i think anyone interested in any breed thats new for them should find a rescue or breeder that is local and spent as much time as possible with that breed at different ages and different sexes. hands on is the best experience in my opinion.

ps. after reading the above post about sleeping and food. i will add that two of the 4 i know are overweight as well as one that i see at the park regularly


----------



## megaren586 (Apr 2, 2006)

Camerafodder had a very good post. Something else i forgot to mention, the females ARE more reserved. My last female was awesome with the family, but wanted nothing to do with strangers, she was very aloof. My male is extremely social with dogs and people of all ages. They are also quite hard headed. With wyatt, when i ask him to sit, he'll lie down. He knows what it means, he just wants to do what he wants! haha. All of my RRs have been very affectionate as well. I'll post some pics of him in a while.




























and we gotta have a ridge pic!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a RR/shepherd mix and she is a sweetheart. I didn't know much about the breed before I rescued my Piper. She loves to lay in the sun or lounge on the couch. My Belgian runs circles around her as far as activity goes. 

Highly reccommend! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are they good with tiny breeds? Just wondering!

http://www.ridgebackrescue.org/things_to_know_about_ridgebacks.html


----------

